# Gramophone 2016 Awards THURSDAY, 15 September



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

*Gramophone Magazine's 2016 Music Awards Ceremony will be held tomorrow (Thursday, 15 September)

7pm BST (British Summer Time)/ 8pm CET, 11am PST and 2pm EST*

I had written to some that it was going to be Thurs., 15 Sept but the ceremony is tomorrow *THURSDAY 15 September*

The Gramophone Awards 2016 will be viewable live on the following three platforms and also available to catch-up for 90 days at medici.tv and at gramophone.co.uk and for 30 days at classicfm.com.


The ceremony will feature live performances by pianist Igor Levit, violinist Vilde Frang, soprano Véronique Gens (partnered by Susan Manoff) - and a performance by Gramophone's Young Artist of the Year (to be revealed on the night). 


Artists receiving Awards during the ceremony include Sir Antonio Pappano, Markus Stenz, Andrew Parrott, Paul Agnew and the Heath Quartet. The ceremony will be hosted by Gramophone's Editor-in-Chief, James Jolly, who will be joined onstage by guest presenters, including musicians Sonya Yoncheva, Ksenija Sidorova, Miloš Karadaglić, Anoushka Shankar, Classic FM's Catherine Bott and actor and author Simon Callow.


----------

